# Milan: governo cinese verso lo sblocco degli investimenti.



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Importanti news da Libero in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2017, sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il governo cinese va verso lo sblocco degli investimenti. Ciò significa che Yonghong Li potrà dare il via, finalmente, al suo piano originario. Ovvero, coinvolgere nel progetto Milan diversi investitori cinesi, tra i quali Huarong che, sempre secondo Libero, avrebbe, attraverso una società off-shore, partecipato in modo molto importante all'acquisto del Milan sborsando 200 milioni di euro (dei 520) per il closing. La stessa Huarong contribuirà al prossimo aumento di capitale. Che il governo cinese stia sbloccando gli investimenti lo si capisce dalle mosse di Jiang Lizhang, magnate cinese, il quale sta per acquistare una quota (per poi salire fino al 90%) del Parma ed anche il Crystal Palace in Inghilterra.

*Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2017)

waiting....


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2017)

Ma va non mi dire, e io che credevo ai cinesi scemi che si alzano un giorno e decidono di buttare 1 miliardo in una squadra di pallone italiana


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2017)

Fate presto che dobbiamo tornare al nostro posto..
La nelle vette più alte...


----------



## sballotello (23 Maggio 2017)

Salutate tutti


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2017)

Facciamo il botto!


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo, sarebbe troppo importante far entrare nel progetto qualche colosso (anche per Li, che rientrerebbe subito di parte dell'investimento)...


----------



## marcokaka (23 Maggio 2017)

Se accade ció... altro che 150 mln come limite per il mercato


----------



## Crox93 (23 Maggio 2017)

Compriamo Suning vi prego


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Compriamo Suning vi prego



Mi hai fatto schiattare


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Pensa che ridere se domani sbloccano i capitali e Fassone chiama Marotta:

"Scusa Beppe, quanto costava Dybala?" 


Scherzi a parte, per noi ottima news se confermata..non penso che adesso ci prendiamo i neymar o chi per loro, ma è evidente che sarà ossigeno puro per la nostra società


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa che ridere se domani sbloccano i capitali e Fassone chiama Marotta:
> 
> "Scusa Beppe, quanto costava Dybala?"
> 
> ...




Tempo di tornare in Champions League


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Maggio 2017)

Ahahah lo sapevo


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Libero in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2017, sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il governo cinese va verso lo sblocco degli investimenti. Ciò significa che Yonghong Li potrà dare il via, finalmente, al suo piano originario. Ovvero, coinvolgere nel progetto Milan diversi investitori cinesi, tra i quali Huarong che, sempre secondo Libero, avrebbe, attraverso una società off-shore, partecipato in modo molto importante all'acquisto del Milan sborsando 200 milioni di euro (dei 520) per il closing. La stessa Huarong contribuirà al prossimo aumento di capitale. Che il governo cinese stia sbloccando gli investimenti lo si capisce dalle mosse di Jiang Lizhang, magnate cinese, il quale sta per acquistare una quota (per poi salire fino al 90%) del Parma ed anche il Crystal Palace in Inghilterra.



La percezione di un cambio di passo dell'Amministrazione centrale di Pechino si era avvertita in dichiarazioni del Presidente della SAFE della fine del mese scorso, sulla efficacia delle misure restrittive agli investimenti cinesi all'estero. L'utilità futura di misure anticicliche sta nella prevenzione di fenomeni opposti di perdita di valore del renmimbi al cambio con valuta estera pregiata. Lo sblocco non sarà totale, verranno accentuati i controlli di merito, caso per caso, avendo riguardo al piano industriale, ed al punto di ritorno degli investimenti programmati. Qui sta l'abilità strategica di Li, ovvero l'aver lanciato, tramite un leverage, il progetto Milan, avviando da subito gli investimenti produttivi su parte sportiva e commerciale del club, ed innescando i processi espansivi in grado di assicurare valore immediato al club, e renderne appetibile lo smobilizzo. Le forche caudine del debito verso Elliott troveranno dunque giustificazione nel calcolo, imprenditoriale e politico, di questo processo, attuato sulla certezza delle informazioni privilegiate dei partners, finanziari ma anche politici di Mr. Li, ovvero SDIC, tramite Haixia Capital, e China Huarong, che non lo hanno mai abbandonato nei momenti più difficili. Una osservazione: il valore patrimoniale della controllante e controllata, Rossoneri Sports Investment Luxembourg e A.C. Milan, sono pressoché speculari, ma ben diverso è quello finanziario, mercé l'avvenuto sgravio del club dal debito finanziario consolidato pregresso e l'assoggettamento ad oneri finanziari più leggeri nella operazione con Elliott, agevolmente sostenibili in relazione alla natura mezzanina, partecipativa, del debito assunto con Paul Singer dal Milan. Gli effetti virtuosi di questa situazione saranno visibili al momento della dismissione parziale del capitale della controllata, e della diluizione in borsa della ulteriore quota non di controllo. Il successivo effetto indotto dell'alleggerimento del carico finanziario della controllante sarà l'ulteriore valore aggiunto della operazione concepita da Mr. Li. Attendiamo gli eventi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Libero in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2017, sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il governo cinese va verso lo sblocco degli investimenti. Ciò significa che Yonghong Li potrà dare il via, finalmente, al suo piano originario. Ovvero, coinvolgere nel progetto Milan diversi investitori cinesi, tra i quali Huarong che, sempre secondo Libero, avrebbe, attraverso una società off-shore, partecipato in modo molto importante all'acquisto del Milan sborsando 200 milioni di euro (dei 520) per il closing. La stessa Huarong contribuirà al prossimo aumento di capitale. Che il governo cinese stia sbloccando gli investimenti lo si capisce dalle mosse di Jiang Lizhang, magnate cinese, il quale sta per acquistare una quota (per poi salire fino al 90%) del Parma ed anche il Crystal Palace in Inghilterra.



Mai avuto dubbi a tal proposito


----------



## DrHouse (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa che ridere se domani sbloccano i capitali e Fassone chiama Marotta:
> 
> "Scusa Beppe, quanto costava Dybala?"
> 
> ...



se la Juve continua a rompere le scatole sui nostri obiettivi, e Marotta continua a fare il gradasso su Donnarumma e De Sciglio, io più che Dybala, andrei per comprare lo Juventus Stadium.

giusto per far capire chi comanda...


----------



## Coripra (23 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma va non mi dire, e io che credevo ai cinesi scemi che si alzano un giorno e decidono di buttare 1 miliardo in una squadra di pallone italiana



Tu quoque Brute?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2017)

Detto e stradetto per mesi , è ovvio che non sono scemi . Sanno che lo sblocco ci sarà è solo una questione di tempo e sta a loro ( come scritto benissimo sopra da Casnop ) facilitare la risoluzione positiva iniziando in questi primi mesi un processo di partnership e sponsorizzazioni che giustifichino tale sblocco. 

Attendiamo e poi ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2017)

Spero in fretta, non sopporto più la strafottenza rubentina


----------



## Crox93 (23 Maggio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Spero in fretta, non sopporto più la strafottenza rubentina



Tanto i tifosi juventini lo erano pure in B.
E' nel loro DNA essere arroganti, sbruffoni, inutili e "negazionisti dell'evidenza"


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2017)

Ma quindi???
Li non era un poveraccio che ha fatto l'azzardo???
Non c'erano grosse preoccupazioni sul suo piano???
Ma non dovevamo già essere di Elliott???

Vuoi vedere che alla fine escono i nomi che hanno garantito per i prestiti??? NOOOOO DAI!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma quindi???
> Li non era un poveraccio che ha fatto l'azzardo???
> Non c'erano grosse preoccupazioni sul suo piano???
> Ma non dovevamo già essere di Elliott???
> Vuoi vedere che alla fine escono i nomi che hanno garantito per i prestiti??? NOOOOO DAI!!!



Incredibile vero ?


----------



## addox (23 Maggio 2017)

Il grido di HUAROOOONG!!!!


----------



## Il Genio (23 Maggio 2017)

E mo' soccazzi


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2017)

Huarong + Haixia Capital + China Industrial Bank + China Construction Bank + la società di costruzione stadi.

Se non sbaglio erano questi i nomi della famosa lista congelata quel tremendo 28 febbraio, sbaglio?


----------



## Roger84 (23 Maggio 2017)

Ohhhhh, già mi sto divertendo molto con il mercato, ma dopo che averrà lo sblocco dei capitali, mi divertirò al max!!!! Ahahahahhaha!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2017)

ma è vero che Libero stamattina ha titolato:

"Milan, come ti sei ridotto! da Berlusconi al Partito Comunista!"

................


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Libero in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2017, sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il governo cinese va verso lo sblocco degli investimenti. Ciò significa che Yonghong Li potrà dare il via, finalmente, al suo piano originario. Ovvero, coinvolgere nel progetto Milan diversi investitori cinesi, tra i quali Huarong che, sempre secondo Libero, avrebbe, attraverso una società off-shore, partecipato in modo molto importante all'acquisto del Milan sborsando 200 milioni di euro (dei 520) per il closing. La stessa Huarong contribuirà al prossimo aumento di capitale. Che il governo cinese stia sbloccando gli investimenti lo si capisce dalle mosse di Jiang Lizhang, magnate cinese, il quale sta per acquistare una quota (per poi salire fino al 90%) del Parma ed anche il Crystal Palace in Inghilterra.



E se arriva sta gente, ci compriamo la Juve.


----------



## Julian4674 (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa che ridere se domani sbloccano i capitali e Fassone chiama Marotta:
> 
> "Scusa Beppe, quanto costava Dybala?"
> 
> ...



maccheeee Marotta, pensa Fassone che chiama:

"ciao Florentino, quanto costano marcelo e bale?"


----------



## Crox93 (23 Maggio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ma è vero che Libero stamattina ha titolato:
> 
> "Milan, come ti sei ridotto! da Berlusconi al Partito Comunista!"
> 
> ................



Non lo so ma ti consiglio di evitare Libero.
Puro clickbait mischiato ad ignoranza e qualunquismo.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2017)

Andateci piano, non facciamo come le altre volte...a notizia ufficiale, SE escono fuori nomi grossi, si comincerà a schizzare.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Andateci piano, non facciamo come le altre volte...a notizia ufficiale, SE escono fuori nomi grossi, si comincerà a schizzare.



concordo...


----------



## zlatan (23 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi non montiamoci la testa, purtroppo nessuna testata on-line ha dato seguito a questa notizia, quindi inutile illudersi...


----------



## Crox93 (23 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non montiamoci la testa, purtroppo nessuna testata on-line ha dato seguito a questa notizia, quindi inutile illudersi...



Questo non mi stupisce vedendo la stampa filo juventina che compone il 110% della stampa nazionale


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2017)

*Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



mi auguro ci siano dentro anche i "nostri".


----------



## vanbasten (23 Maggio 2017)

Era già immaginabile che entrassero nuovi investitori ad affiancare la nuova proprietà. Yongong li è solo l'antipasto. Torneremo grandi!


----------



## Crox93 (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2017)

Penso che a Gennaio ci sarà da GODERE...
se andiamo lontano in EL, penso che attireremmo alcuni Big nell'arsenale


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2017)

Lo sapevano già i nostri, hanno Lu Bo che è diretta emanazione del governo che glielo avrà assicurato.

Operazione a rischio 0


----------



## 97lorenzo (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



meno di due settimane fa ne abbiamo parlato, speriamo che tra queste licenze ci siano la nostra


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



Io credo che ormai il nostro piano industriale, sia indipendente dalla stretta sui capitali esteri, cioè se adesso i vari Huarong, CCB, ecc..avranno il via libera per i loro investimenti esteri, potranno finalmente diventare quota parte della proprietà Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux, ma fondamentalmente il piano industriale rimane lo stesso.......giusto o sto sbagliando??


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Maggio 2017)

Molto bene.

D'altronde era solo questione di tempo


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



ehhh forchielllichedddiceehhh!


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io credo che ormai il nostro piano industriale, sia indipendente dalla stretta sui capitali esteri, cioè se adesso i vari Huarong, CCB, ecc..avranno il via libera per i loro investimenti esteri, potranno finalmente diventare quota parte della proprietà Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux, ma fondamentalmente il piano industriale rimane lo stesso.......giusto o sto sbagliando??


Non sbagli. È il piano industriale presentato a Elliott e all'UEFA, in questo caso nella proposta di voluntary agreement.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo sapevano già i nostri, hanno Lu Bo che è diretta emanazione del governo che glielo avrà assicurato.
> 
> Operazione a rischio 0


Da SDIC non possono che arrivare notizie certe. È società a partecipazione ministeriale centrale cinese.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*


Sta tornando la Cina nel mondo, giovanotti belli, riparte la Lunga Marcia.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



Huarong is coming


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



Teoricamente parlando, in un ottimo scenario, già per fine calciomercato potrebbe esserci un regalo top...però non voglio illudermi.


----------



## ralf (23 Maggio 2017)

Biasin a Topcalcio24: "Ci sono investitori pieni di soldi dietro a Yonghong Li".


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Biasin a Topcalcio24: "Ci sono investitori pieni di soldi dietro a Yonghong Li".



Onore a Biasin che ha sempre fatto informazione con la I maiuscola sul milan, mai fazioso, sempre serio.

Bravo!


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Biasin a Topcalcio24: "Ci sono investitori pieni di soldi dietro a Yonghong Li".


Si sapeva

Comunque onore a Biasin..tanti cialtroni dovrebbero imparare a fare giornalismo non fazioso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Maggio 2017)

Il ruggito di huaronggggg


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2017)

Non era difficile capirlo. 
Con tutto il bene che voglio a yong Hong Li ma come potrebbe mai ripagare Elliot di 303 milioni in 18 mesi?? 
In 18 mesi , la Cina sblocca i capitali per l estero,
E gli amici grandi e grossi vanno da Elliot e mettono le cose a posto. E se li fanno arrabbiare troppo, si corre il rischio che Elliot se lo comprano pure..


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Libero in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2017, sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il governo cinese va verso lo sblocco degli investimenti. Ciò significa che Yonghong Li potrà dare il via, finalmente, al suo piano originario. Ovvero, coinvolgere nel progetto Milan diversi investitori cinesi, tra i quali Huarong che, sempre secondo Libero, avrebbe, attraverso una società off-shore, partecipato in modo molto importante all'acquisto del Milan sborsando 200 milioni di euro (dei 520) per il closing. La stessa Huarong contribuirà al prossimo aumento di capitale. Che il governo cinese stia sbloccando gli investimenti lo si capisce dalle mosse di Jiang Lizhang, magnate cinese, il quale sta per acquistare una quota (per poi salire fino al 90%) del Parma ed anche il Crystal Palace in Inghilterra.
> 
> *Reuters conferma tutto: da ambienti vicini al governo di Pechino si apprende che a breve la Cina riprenderà ad investire all'estero. Ormai il governo non è più preoccupato dell'eccessivo deflusso dei capitali, pertanto già nel mese di giugno consentirà investimenti verso paesi stranieri. Alcuni dirigenti d'azienda affermano che la ripresa del "Qualified Domestic Institutional Investor", può significare che le recenti strette e l'indebolimento del dollaro, hanno consentito una maggiore flessibilità politica. Il QDII permette agli investitori di investire in mercati mobiliari esteri attraverso alcune istituzioni di gestione di fondi, compagnie di assicurazione, società di titoli e di altre istituzioni di gestione attivi che sono stati approvati dalla China Securities Regulatory Commission ("CSRC"). A breve saranno rilasciate una mezza dozzina di licenze per un ammontare complessivo di circa 300-450M.*



Benissimo,adesso si dovrebbe iniziare a fare sul serio.


----------



## Serginho (24 Maggio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Tu quoque Brute?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Maggio 2017)

Credo che in caso non si riesca a prendere qualcuno quest'estate in attesa degli sblocchi potremo fare qualcosa di importante anche a gennaio.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2017)

Comunque io spero ancora che il Maotai entri pesantemente come sponsor o investitore nel Milan. 
Ci avevo fatto la bocca a bere dalla bottiglia limited edition con scudetto rossonero


----------

